# Network Marketing



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried Network Marketing?

- Mary Kay
- Pampered Chef
- Scentsy
- LegalShield
- ViSalus

I am involved with ViSalus and it is working wonderfully for me!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Me personally? No. But I have heard of Scensy, a friend does that and really likes it as a part time kind of job.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Scentsy has great products. We are customers. They have the no-flame candles.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I generally warn people to check eBay first. If the merchandise you're planning on selling is being advertised there for pennies on the dollar ... look out! :teehee:

LOL, just did a search and found



> 12,989 results found for scentsy


----------



## Greenwarrior (Dec 19, 2011)

Network marketing is a great business model but not for everyone. You should check out the company and read the terms and policies. The kicker you will find in many companies they have a clause they can sell the company at any time and everyone looses. But if you are with a good company you can earn decent money. Great second income business. With the economy the way it is many people just do not have the capital to buy into a networking company. The company I am with does not charge to join and has no monthly fees. So just do your homework before jumping in. I have been in this industry for over 20 years and can say its hard work but well worth the effort.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

I do Amsoil, since I was using it anyway decided to step up to dealer. I get a check every month, but nothing to retire on or quit my day job. But, I know people who did both.


----------

